# USB Port abschalten



## demmy86 (13 November 2008)

hallo zusammen,
kennt jemand von euch ein tool oder eine Möglichkeit wie ich einen USB Port automatisch ab und wieder einschalten kann wenn eine gewisse Zeit nicht darauf zu gegriffen wird?

danke schon mal im vorraus.
gruß


----------



## HeizDuese (13 November 2008)

Geht es wirklich darum GANZE USB-Ports abzuschalten, oder nur, Speichermedien (USB-Sticks) nicht zugriffsfähig zu machen?

Für USB-Sticks habe ich folgende Option anzubieten (als z.B. Deny_USB_Storages.reg speichern und doppelklicken):

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\usbstor]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\usbstor\Enum]
```
Am besten *vorher* mit dem Registry-Editor (Regedit) von Windows den Zweig *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\usbstor* exportiereren (sah bei mir so aus und sollte bei Bedarf den USB-Port für Speichermedien wieder freischalten):


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\usbstor]
"Type"=dword:00000001
"Start"=dword:00000003
"ErrorControl"=dword:00000001
"DisplayName"="USB-Massenspeichertreiber"
"ImagePath"=hex(2):73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,44,00,\
  52,00,49,00,56,00,45,00,52,00,53,00,5c,00,55,00,53,00,42,00,53,00,54,00,4f,\
  00,52,00,2e,00,53,00,59,00,53,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\usbstor\Enum]
"Count"=dword:00000001
"NextInstance"=dword:00000001
"0"="USB\\Vid_0781&Pid_5406\\0000187DA57095A7"
```


----------



## demmy86 (14 November 2008)

Hi 

funktioniert das auch bei einer externen Festplatte?

1,8" mit nur einem USB anschluss ohne externe Spannungsversorgung?


----------



## HeizDuese (14 November 2008)

Ich weiß es nicht- dürfte ich rate, würde ich ja sagen. Also hier macht Versuch klug. Bitte auf jeden Fall zuerst den o.g. Registry-Zweig sichern.


----------



## demmy86 (14 November 2008)

Also danke erst mal!
aber bitte kläre mich mal auf was diese änderung dann genau bewirkt?
schaltet sich dann der USB-stick nach einer gewissen zeit ab wenn du nicht drauf zu greifst?

gruß


----------



## HeizDuese (15 November 2008)

Nein, nicht nach Zeit. Nach dem Eintrag in die Registry (Doppelklick auf die Deny_USB_Storages.reg - oder wie auch immer sie heißt), werden (ohne Neustart, die Änderung wird sofort wirksam)und keine weiteren Massenspeicher mehr über den USB-Port zugelassen.

D.h. wenn man zuerst ein USB-Laufwerk verbindet und danach die Datei ausführt bleibt das USB-Laufwerk bis zu seiner nächsten Trennung erhalten, weitere kann man nicht hinzufügen.


----------



## demmy86 (16 November 2008)

mhh danke! 
ich weiß aber nicht ob mir das momentan weiter hilft!


----------

